# Thumbs Up/Down in Recording List?



## weinberk (Jun 12, 2001)

With my old Premiers, I was able to thumbs up / thumbs down recordings right from the recording list.

With the Bolt, using the Hydra interface, the only way I know of to rate a recording is to first play it. Am I missing something? Play show, thumbs down, back, delete isn't nearly as fast as simply thumbs down then delete. When you've got 1500 suggestions, most of which are garbage, that's a problem....


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I can rate my Bolt shows from a show's description page, without playing it.


----------



## weinberk (Jun 12, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> I can rate my Bolt shows from a show's description page, without playing it.


Thanks for the info Mike.

I don't even see my thumb ratings on shows which I know I've rated. What software version are you running?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

weinberk said:


> Thanks for the info Mike.
> 
> I don't even see my thumb ratings on shows which I know I've rated. What software version are you running?


The Bolt has the latest, 20.7.4.RC42. I can add/subtract thumbs on the show's description page, but not from the My Shows master list. I also see the thumbs on the show description page, right before the show's name.








[Lightbulb goes on.] I'm on the Gen3 user interface. I bet you're on the new, graphics-intensive user interface, Hydra, in which case others have mentioned a similar frustration, I believe . . . .


----------



## weinberk (Jun 12, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> The Bolt has the latest, 20.7.4.RC42. I can add/subtract thumbs on the show's description page, but not from the My Shows master list. I also see the thumbs on the show description page, right before the show's name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CORRECT, I should have said that I'm using Hydra (I'll edit the original post). My Bolt+ came with it preinstalled.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Suggestions are completely broken on the latest release of Hydra. Constantly recording anything and everything with no real apparent relationship to thumbs ratings. And as noted, thumb ratings no longer possible from many parts of the UI where they used to be.

Seems like a neglected feature.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

See this post for a recent update on suggestions.


----------

